# Cobra Patriot 45acp



## Dannyabear (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these or know anything about them? thanks


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Funny you should ask. I just read this yesterday. http://www.handgunsmag.com/featured_handguns/cobrapatriot_062207/ 
I almost forgot this one. 
http://www.handgunreview.com/make.asp?make=Republic Arms


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Cripes, one of those articles reports a 14.5 pound trigger! Good luck hitting anything. To wit, from Doug Larson's _Handguns_ article: "Using a bench rest, I tried testing for accuracy at 25 yards, but not all five shots would hit the 8.5x11-inch target..." Now, I realize that match-grade accuracy isn't necessary for defense, but geez - this thing won't even hit the _vitals_ repeatably from 25 yards.

Walt Rauch gave it a semi-positive review in a recent issue of Combat Handguns. Rauch says it only works with hardball, as does the manufacturer, which is something you might consider when choosing it as a defense gun (and I can't imagine another use for this gun).

Cobra Enterprises must be buying ad space in multiple magazines to be getting all this press. :mrgreen:


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

14.5# trigger pull. That's when I lost interest. I'm not that good of a shot, anyway. Then I WOULDN'T be able to hit the broadside of the barn, from the inside.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've looked at them in a couple gun shows. the fit and finish is crude at best. it was as if they were slapped together in the cheapest way possible, which might explain the low price. i wouldn't rely on one of those to protect yourself with. save a few more pennies and get something at least a little better. sorry if i'm bashing on any cobra owners. i've owned two of their derringers and got rid of them both. they were like happymeal toys


----------

